# c-section recovery - short and long term



## proudmama4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Besides the usual stuff like walking and taking it easy. Is there any advice for long term recovery success.

Do "c-section kits" work? When did you start massaging your incision, if you did that? Did you wear a postpartum belt? If so what kind?

Any other advice. I had my c-section for breech twins on Tuesday. I'm basically walking around pretty slow, not really able to bend over to pick something up that I have dropped, and will get burning around my incision if I'm late w/ pain meds. But all in all, I feel like I'm doing well. Just frustrating when you have to take it easy with 2 babies you want to have more fun with.

Thanks for short and long term recovery advice.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a c/s about 9.5 months ago. I have no idea what a "c-section kit" even is.

Massage the incision? That sounds really painful. I avoided pressure on the surgical site for quite some time, so no belts for me.

For me, the important thing was to stay comfortable in the short-term. In the longer term, I got back to exercising and so on gradually - a walk here, some yoga there - but I started a weight-lifting program in conjunction with Couch to 5K running at about 8 months pp, and that's been going very well. I needed to give myself time to come back, and I still make occasional modifications to go easier on my abs, but I'm getting back to 100%.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Massaging the incision site? Never. Putting pressure on there makes me queasy, no idea why.









I had my c/s 3 years ago this August.

The big help was babywearing. It slowly built up my abdominal strength, which was completely shot after having the c/s. I'd get a lightweight wrap, maybe gauze, to help bind you. Don't bind tight, but it definitely would have helped with the 'guts falling out feeling'.

Honestly, just do little bits at a time, and gradually increase it. By 6 weeks post-partum, I still couldn't walk fast or for very long. I'd say by 6mos post-partum, but definitely by 9mos, I was physically back to my old self in terms of strength and ability to pick up stuff, etc. Try to go back to your old 'routines' but don't feel bad about shortening the time or stopping early on through if you feel bad physically. It's better to get some low level activity in often that try to do anything strenuous. I found that things like grocery shopping were strenuous enough in the beginning, and helped build up strength.

Oh, and your arms will get super strong.







Not only with holding the babies, but also using them to help you get around. By a year post partum, with all the everyday activities (carrying ds, walking around, etc) I was back to feeling like my old self. I could do strength training and running without feeling 'off'. I believe a HUGE part of it was taking it easy in the beginning and doing lots of low level activities. Taking it easy doesn't mean sitting all the time, kwim?

Ami


----------



## proudmama4 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't mean massaging the incision site NOW, but after a couple months. But here is what I mean by that.
http://www.csectionrecovery.com/faq....ysical_therapy

JTA_Mom, when were you able to start babywearing?


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

My husband knows about massage and he does do the massage for me about 4-6 weeks after c/s. He digs in and breaks up the scar tissue. I have had 3 c/s and each time they find very little scar tissue. I credit that mostly to the massage. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *proudmama4* 
JTA_Mom, when were you able to start babywearing?

Not JTA_Mom, but I wore DD2 less than a week after my c/s. I used a pouch and then the Moby wrap.

I DID wear the belly binder given me in the hospital. TIGHT. I liked the feeling of support/pressure against the incision site for at least the first couple weeks. Other than that, I listened to my body, rested as needed, and ended up having a surprisingly easy recovery.

Good luck and congrats on your twins!


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *proudmama4* 
I don't mean massaging the incision site NOW, but after a couple months. But here is what I mean by that.
http://www.csectionrecovery.com/faq....ysical_therapy

JTA_Mom, when were you able to start babywearing?

I started within the first two weeks. Ds was in NICU the first week for breathing issues. I also started with a pouch sling, but also got a wrap. In terms of support, the wrap was much nicer. However, had I had a good pouch, one that flared at the shoulder area, it would have given me more support. I don't know the size of your babies, but ds was born on the small size, almost 5lbs, so I started off light. He did chunk up fast though.

Again, I started off with short babywearing sessions (10-20 min) then moved on to longer ones.

As for the massage thing, interesting. I've felt some incision pain as my pregnancy has progressed, but not much. Maybe I don't have the same amount of adhesions as she did, since she felt 'pulling' there? But yea, pressure there makes me queasy, even now, no idea why.









Ami


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats on your babes!









I had staples after my c/s and they were removed before I was discharged. The scar was then taped (with kinseotape... it does something similar to scar massage but gently enough for the brand new healing tissue). The tape came off about a week pp and I started very gentle hydrotherapy then (we have a hand sprayer on the shower, I'd spray warm water from a few inches away onto the scar). I belly dance and used very slow/gentle belly dance stretches along with scar massage starting at about 6 weeks pp.

The OBs I saw later (when planning my first VBAC) were thrilled that I'd been doing scar massage, belly dance, and yoga... they feel very strongly that not only do those things reduce adhesions and stimulate healing (resulting in a stronger and more flexible scar) but these techniques help the body "re-integrate" after the trauma of surgery. They actually ask that women planning VBACs start these techniques if they haven't already.

I felt more or less "normal" by 8 weeks pp, though in retrospect it took closer to 6 months to feel physically on top of things. Emotionally it took a lot longer... at least a year before I didn't cry/get angry at the thought of the c/s. ICAN, SOLACE for Mothers, and the birth trauma forum here at MDC were all very helpful for me during that period and then again when I planned my first vbac... sometimes emotions would come out of nowhere and knock me over so it was great to have a place to share my story again and again and again without people telling me to get over it!

Let's see... vitamin e oil and/or aloe vera gel are great options for soothing your scar as it heals and then for doing scar massage later on. Getting fresh air and sun on the incision area can help too. I found the hydrotherapy very helpful in getting over the "ick factor" of touching my scar... I'd get quesy and faint at just the thought of touching my scar, and then quesy and faint when I did work up the courage to touch it! So the water 'tapping' on the scar was an important step in the healing process. Eat more protein and stay hydrated to encourage good tissue growth. The c/s kits I've seen (like Earth Mama) usually have some tea, some lotion, and relaxing music... probably all stuff you have now!

There are books (Lose the Mummy Tummy, Bouncing Back Into Shape After Baby for example) that discuss post-c/s recovery and exercise. They cover scar massage and belly splinting and how to pick up your kiddos while protecting your recovering core. In my case I found the Moby wrap to be the most comfortable thing pp since it sort of "bound" my belly, applied even pressure against the incision, held my dd1 very securely, and didn't "bounce" as I moved. I'm not generally a fan of wraps, but I keep one as a "just in case of c/s" carrier because it worked so well!

Hmmmm... have you checked out the Natural Family Living Cesarean Resource Guide? (there's a sticky at the top of B&B) It has ideas for recovery as well as future planning!

Congrats again!


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

I just had my THIRD c/s 10 weeks ago and thought I would never recover from this one.

My advice is to eat as healthy as you possibly can and start gentle exercises at 6 weeks. You wont believe at 1,2,3,4, or even 5 weeks how ok you will feel at 6 weeks.
Im 10 weeks pp now and Im speed walking huge hills and doing moderate yoga. Its hard because my muscles are of course traumatized but keeping moving is key to avoiding ongoing pain for me.

For my first c/s my abs became so weak even after my scar healed perfectly.
I was a skinny thing and didnt ever think about exercise.
Well, I wound up with major chronic back pain for 4 years until I realized it was because of my weakened abs and tight hamstrings.
After 1 yr of regularly exercising I was stronger and healthier than ever.

As far as massaging the scar I never heard about that till my third and for the first two the inscision was barely visible and I did nothing.
THis one is still new so it looks reddish, but has no swelling and very little pain.
I think people just heal how they heal.

Take it slow and you will feel great soon.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I had a c/s with my first, and I did do some scar massage to break up adhesions. I think I started around 4-6 weeks postpartum. Just rub some lotion into it and very gently start pushing the skin sideways and around in circles. Obviously stop if it's painful, but stretching a little is ok. I have to say that my scar is barely visible now (4 years later) and I think this probably helped some. (incidentally, I had staples that were removed after 3 days, then steri-strips).

Otherwise, remember ot "splint" when you're laughing. Having a supportive pair of pants or a belt around your lower belly can feel nice too. Make sure your underwear doesn't hit at the scar


----------



## proudmama4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I ordered the "hem it in" belt from Abdomend. I was going to get their bigger belt, but the lady on the phone, said I was past needing that...so at least I'll save some money there.

I have my yearly dermatologist appointment coming up next week, so I plan to ask her if she has any massaging advice for the incision, and then take her info to my 6 week post birth appt w/ my ob/gyn and see his thoughts on it as well.

Thanks for all the info ladies. Wish I had researched all this a little BEFORE the c/s. I would have like to do the binding I think from the get go. That would have felt good.


----------

